# If you thought the iMac looked like Luxor Jr. (the Pixar Lamp)



## Sogni (Feb 13, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/hardware/ads/newimac_dance_480.html
http://www.apple.com/hardware/ads/newimac.html


http://www.pixar.com/shorts/ljr/index.html



(sorry if someone already posted this - I just found it today) 

I love it!


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2002)

Your signature says:

rm -Rf /bin/laden/ 
chmod a+rwx /bin/freedom/ 

which I find a bit harsh. I don't really want to start a flame war, but do the American people *really* dare to think that what their government does right now has anything to do with freedom? I mean, it's okay that they want to try and find the terrorist who was responsible for the attack of September 11th, but starting a war against almost every country of which the US *think* they might have something to do with terrorism (and leaving out countries that *do* host terrorism but also are good for the US economy) cannot only not be right, it's a straight slap in the FACE of 'freedom'. we should never have given something like Miss Liberty to the States. and the UNO should *definitely* do something against the US right now. But well, the US opted for beauty instead of intelligence when they voted for Bush. Oh wait...


----------



## dlookus (Feb 13, 2002)

And Switzerland is soooooooooooo innocent. Please. 
You're like that cute little bunny in "The Holy Grail."  

btw What does :chmod a+rwx /bin/freedom/  mean for us Mac old-schoolers


----------



## bubbajim (Feb 13, 2002)

**Bubba sitting afoot of lady liberty with Flamethrower in hand..muttering under his breath, "Burn Baby Burn", while Bin Laden is slowing simmering ontop of a bonfire.**

I don't need a bomb, I would happily bust through his ribcage and yank his heart out and I'll do it free of charge.

But to say the least; to each their opinion...

Now on topic.. I love the new short clips of the iMac.  I like the one where it's looking at it's cd drive popping in and out..good stuff


----------



## RacerX (Feb 13, 2002)

> _posted by fryke_
> *I don't really want to start a flame war, but do the American people *really* dare to think that what their government does right now has anything to do with freedom?*



You know, this _was_ a nice light hearted thread before you posted in it. But just out of curiosity, why do you feel that your government is any better? But lets look at your signature:



> _signature of fryke_
> *The United States of America are always right. Why? Because they have the bomb. (And most of the time, they don't get sarcasm.)*



And that is *not* _"a bit harsh"_? Have you ever heard the saying _people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones_? You should try moving past your bigotry. You seem to want to put your problems (what ever they are) on to the people of the US. Sorry, but get a life. But before you do, lets get back to the rest of your post and see what other gems you have in there.



> * ...but starting a war against almost every country of which the US *think* they might have something to do with terrorism (and leaving out countries that *do* host terrorism but also are good for the US economy) cannot only not be right, it's a straight slap in the FACE of 'freedom'. *



And what to do call snuggling up to countries that have invaded their neighbors, sponsored terrorism, and have used biological weapons on their own people and still practice nuclear arms testing? There are some countries in Europe that make any _straight slap in the FACE of 'freedom'_ by the US government look righteous! Get you own dirty laundry in order first, them you can talk about _how bad_ the US is.



> *we should never have given something like Miss Liberty to the States.*



Sense when are you part of France (more than a century ago)? That would be like me saying that we should have let Europe deal with it's own problems during _________ (you pick, WWI, WWII, the Cold War). When you guys need help, you seem to have no problems running to us with hat in hand, but if we need help (even in the smallest of ways) most of you guys turn your backs on us. At least with Canada, the UK, Australia, and Japan we have someone we can depend on.



> *and the UNO should *definitely* do something against the US right now.*



You mean like throwing us a big thank you party for all the money and lives that we sacrifice to make sure that you have the right to put us down when ever you please? (Do you think you could have that freedom if your country had been taken over by the Soviets? I think not.)

I got an idea, let go back to enjoying the company of other (no matter where they are from) in stead of attacking people because of the country they live in. Mind you, I love a good argument, so we can continue on indefinitely with your topic if you like.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

His signature has been like that since 9/11, kinda late to notice... ok break it up -- you wanna debate take it to a new thread   this is a light hearted one


----------



## RacerX (Feb 13, 2002)

Okay, fine.     (we just don't get as many PC troll as we used to)


On a lighter note!!


----------



## themacko (Feb 13, 2002)

RacerX just laid the smack down! 

And by the way, G-Dub isn't exactly stupid.  He's a real person, which is exactly why I like him.  And I'd MUCH rather have him in charge right now than that other guy that was Clinton's VP.  Damn, I forget his name!  Oh and other countries aren't afraid of us because we have 'the bomb.'  It's gonna take a lot more than some piss-ant radicals to get us to bust out the weapon which I doubt we'll ever do again.  The Marines are probably more threatening than 'the bomb' anyhow.

"We surrender!"  -France




Oops!  This was back to a happy thread wasn't it...


----------



## homer (Feb 13, 2002)

hey whoa whoa whoa

let's not give the impression that EVERY American wants the US to remove every single government that doesn't toe the US's line.  I for one would like to see the US get off its moral high horse and stand with the rest of the world in dealing with problems.  can't we all just be friends?


----------



## themacko (Feb 13, 2002)

enough with being friends when they kill 3000 of us.


----------



## homer (Feb 13, 2002)

But when will the killing end?

Anyway, those iMac ads are pretty rockin' (can we at least agree on that?)  It's just about time to upgrade the ol' 233 iMac.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *btw What does :chmod a+rwx /bin/freedom/  mean for us Mac old-schoolers *



In OSX (and Linux/Unix OSes), in Terminal/Console mode, there is a directory called /bin where a bunch of executables and other system directories are.

Now let's say you just created a directory in /bin called "freedom" (normally you would not be creating directories or mucking with anything in /bin unless  you really knew what you where doing!) and you want every user on your system to have full access to it, from the /bin/ directory you would use the above command (as Super User, ROOT or sudo), chmod (change/modify) a (all) + (add the following properties) rwx (read, write and execute).

Thus, giving everyone full and equal rights to freedom.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Your signature says:
> 
> rm -Rf /bin/laden/
> ...



A bit harsh?

You don't want to go there with me...

That is from my own personal feelings - not that of the goverment where I live. 

I'm a very passive person... and do not agree with fighting or war...

Until my home, my friends, family, loved ones are threatened, hurt, killed or otherwise endangered...

Then you release a beast that will not stop until it has destroyed the threat and recovers what has been taken away or makes sure that it will not happen again.

I don't care who they are, I don't care where they're from... They attacked my home, my friends, my family... They can ONLY expect nothing but harshness from me! I'm FURRIOUS that an old back injury stoped me from joining the US forces and going to kick some @$$!  

And this has NOTHING to do with whoever is in the White House!


----------



## Sogni (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bubbajim _
> *
> Now on topic.. I love the new short clips of the iMac.  I like the one where it's looking at it's cd drive popping in and out..good stuff
> *



I find that one, a little - um... questionable... (exactly, what is he doing???!!! lol)
But all I see is an innocent curious little kid experimenting and having fun... Both with Luxor Jr. and the new iMac. 

I love it! 




----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Until my home, my friends, family, loved ones are threatened, hurt, killed or otherwise endangered...*



I want to see something happen to terrorism... why? September 11th, my cousin was working at the Pentagon, where he has for the past year (now he's in Israel... God help him over there). He saved 12 innocent lives from being ended... guess where he was... the BRAND NEW offices, where his was, in the exterior corridor... he had called us on Friday, September 7, 2001 to tell us he had moved into the new offices and that he would come see us sometime in January, which is now not possible thanks to terrorism...

Want proof? Send me a PM... I'll send you the text of the nationally syndicated article he was in...


----------



## vanguard (Feb 15, 2002)

Personally, I don't like rm -Rf /bin/laden at all.

I prefer:
chmod 111 /bin/laden
/bin/laden

For the non-unix guys out there the first line sets execute priviledges on the laden file (located under bin) and the second line executes it.

As for the movies, I've seen them before.  Sometime I think I'm done reading the Internet.  Every site worth reading has been fully consumed. 

Vanguard


----------



## sithious (Feb 15, 2002)

argh! not this again!
it was a waste of time the first time around ... 

but back on topic: love the new luxor jr. ads ... i hope apple gets them on tv! (as i hope apple starts advertising os x on tv ... enough of those flying xp-people! )


----------



## bighairydog (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *chmod (change/modify) a (all) + (add the following properties) rwx (read, write and execute).
> Thus, giving everyone full and equal rights to freedom.
> *


Personally, I prefer:


```
&lt;script language="political doublespeak"&gt; &lt;!-- hide from more intelligent citizens
function rant() {
    var dictionary = new Array()
    dictionary = db.extract('buzzwords, cliches')
    if (CIA.files.binladen.whereabouts == null) {
        for (i=0;i&lt;about_two_hours;i++) {
            var tmp = Math.random();
            tmp = Math.round(tmp*dictionary.length);  //random word generator
            var word = dictionary[tmp];
            speech += word;
        }
    }
    var Dubya = USA.people.president
    Dubya.posture="straight";
    Dubya.face="forlorn";
    Dubya.echo(speech);
}
rant();
// --&gt;
&lt;script&gt;
```

Bernie     )


----------



## fryke (Feb 15, 2002)

My apologies. Truly. For both abusing this light-hearted thread for a political argument and for hurting anybody's feelings. I just can't grok the concept behind starting new wars in old places, I guess.

If the attack of 2001-09-11 was against the US alone, then I can understand a 'reply' to the attacker by the US. But Bush says he wants to do quite a bit more than that.

If the attack of 2001-09-11 was against 'freedom' or 'the world', then I think the 'reply' must be developped at UNO, not by the USA.

That someone must do something about the really *big* problem that terrorism is to all of us human beings (not just the 'freedom countries' Bush is talking about) is exactly what I think. But the 'who' is important here. And even more important - to me - is the 'how'.

The problem I have with 'the American people' - and by this I mean what I'm getting by talking to the Americans I know, I'm well aware that not everybody thinks the same - is that they tend to think they're always right. And that they never *really* asked themselves what the USA (the country) has done to deserve such an attack. Terrorism is a symptom of a disease. And what the US are doing now is in my opinion fighting symptoms. And that's a task where - at the end of the day - the world can only lose.


----------



## dlookus (Feb 15, 2002)

Hmmmm.
You apologize and then call us a disease.
interesting.


----------



## fryke (Feb 15, 2002)

Please. I didn't call you a disease. (Although I don't know what you refer to as 'we'.) I only said terrorism is more like a symptom of a disease than the disease itself. And that I believe someone (and most likely the UNO) should take care of the disease instead of the symptoms.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 15, 2002)

You gotta love someone who asks for more, don't you?  Lets dig in while it is hot!

Order not with standing...



> _insufferable (but lovable) flyke_
> *The problem I have with 'the American people' - and by this I mean what I'm getting by talking to the Americans I know, I'm well aware that not everybody thinks the same - is that they tend to think they're always right.*



Gosh, by that description, one would believe that you were talking about yourself more than others. You have as much of an inflammatory signature as Tormente's, yet you decide to start something about it in a thread that has nothing to do with the topic. And you frame your _apology_ as yet another bigoted stab at Americans (lets hope you are not representative of your country, or the world is in real trouble).



> _and yet more_
> *That someone must do something about the really *big* problem that terrorism is to all of us human beings (not just the 'freedom countries' Bush is talking about) is exactly what I think. But the 'who' is important here. And even more important - to me - is the 'how'.*



The _who_ and _how_ is the sad part of your misguided notion. I would *love* to see Europe and/or the UN pull their own weight for once. It would have been nice to see it during the Balkans when that flared up (before it got terribly out of control), but it looked like your governments didn't want to get their collectives hands dirty (though they had no problem constantly asking the US to intervene). The reality of the matter is that the UN is _your_ collective second try with training wheels (the first being the League of Nations which we left you guys to work out, or not work out as the case maybe). I truly hope that _someday_ (soon) the UN is going to actually become a real force for good (I was hoping that it would be by now with the end of the Cold War).



> _and yet again_
> *Terrorism is a symptom of a disease.*



Yes, you are right there, but something tells me you have no real clue about what that disease actually is. It _is_ (in my opinion) the use of hate to deal with hopelessness. There is, and could be, nothing that the UN, US, or any other western nation could have done to fix the problems of the countries of the world that let religion govern and let (corrupt) leaders rule. Living on the same planet we socialize, but we can not (and should not) interfere until we or our allies are put in harms way. That hatred that they feel is not going away by us turning the other cheek. They believe what they want (much like you) because it is what works to feed the hunger of that hatred. The power of false accusations (and yes it works for both sides in this, as in the case of the pilot in the UK) is that once made they require little or no proof by irrational people (again much like yourself, bigotry is an irrational response to others).

Lets look at one statement that has been made and is to date unfounded: "The Jews are torturing Palestinians." That has become a rallying cry for many, but from the time the peace process broke down, there was no evidence that anything other that _bombing-then-counter attack_ has happen there (as if anything else would really be needed). Another example: "There were no Saudis among the terrorist of September 11th." That has been shown to be a false statement, but people still repeat it today because it adds support for their position.

I would put it that your _disease_ is actually a symptom of the very real human condition of hatred as a way of dealing with a poor quality of live (it does provide quite allot of energy), and it always needs a focus (and the focus need not have done anything other than having better conditions).

Let me top this off with an illustration of the mentality of hatred.

_A poor man is approached by a Genie who offers the man one wish. He can have anything that he wants on one condition, his neighbor gets twice what ever he wishes for. The man thinks about it for a moment and then makes his wish... he wishes to have one of his eyes put out._

Hatred is irrational, and should not be taken as something that can be fix with only the spirit of giving.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm getting the feeling that this is going to stay off topic, so maybe twyg can move this to the more suitable _Non-Tech_ section for us.

Thanks


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *http://www.apple.com/hardware/ads/newimac_dance_480.html
> http://www.apple.com/hardware/ads/newimac.html...*


Is it just me, or does it seem somewhat suggestive that DVD tray opening like that?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 15, 2002)

Okay, but what our people going to think if a future one comes with a slot-loading DVD?


 


This is new territory I think... gender assignment to computers based on media drive options.


----------



## fryke (Feb 16, 2002)

Hmm... The iBook was 'the iMac to go', maybe that would be 'now available as a female'? I guess an ad like that would walk on a very thin line, but Apple might think different(ly).


----------



## fryke (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *The who and how is the sad part of your misguided notion. I would love to see Europe and/or the UN pull their own weight for once. It would have been nice to see it during the Balkans when that flared up (before it got terribly out of control), but it looked like your governments didn't want to get their collectives hands dirty (though they had no problem constantly asking the US to intervene).*



First of all, I'd like to thank you for a very inspiring and - in my eyes - intelligent answer. I feel the same to the above quoted text. I'm not considered to be a very 'Swiss' person, mostly because I want Switzerland to be part of the European Union (which it is not) and because I want Switzerland to be a part of the UNO (which it is not). Switzerland (and many Swiss people) believe we'd lose our state of neutrality if we joined the organisations. I believe our country has brought up some very good diplomats (although I'm clearly not one of them) that can help in conflicts *because* we're seen as neutral whether we join those organisations or not. But I find it terrible that we're not part of those. (But we're not talking about that right now.)



> *(Terrorism being a symptom rather than the disease itself Yes, you are right there, but something tells me you have no real clue about what that disease actually is. It is (in my opinion) the use of hate to deal with hopelessness. There is, and could be, nothing that the UN, US, or any other western nation could have done to fix the problems of the countries of the world that let religion govern and let (corrupt) leaders rule. (...) but we can not (and should not) interfere until we or our allies are put in harms way.*



The quoted text shows where we seem to differ: I think you're right in that 'the use of hate to deal with hopelessness' is one part of the disease. It'd be too simple to just put the finger on that and say 'that's it!' for me. I guess we're both the same opinion that the hate that terrorists are feeling (not only against Americans, but everywhere where terrorists are, we have a very ugly case in Europe (although the English beg to differ here) with Ireland and another one in Corsica.

In my opinion another thing is also very much causing the disease: Interference. I know that the USA does a lot to prevent wars. Diplomacy is a strength of the US. But the image that the world - and even more so many Middle Eastern peoples - have of the USA is that of an 'Avenging Angel' with a flaming sword with the words 'freedom' and 'death' on its blade. This image may be as misunderstood as can be, but it's existing and - so I believe - one of the reasons why the Taliban (among many others) feel very much the same way about the USA as the USA do feel about the Taliban right now. Both are calling the other one 'the devil'. (Oh my God, Saddam Hussein has a *very* unfortunate name, I think.) And I believe neither is right. Like the band Extreme once said: "There's three sides to every story. Yours, mine & the truth." While the truth may not be somewhere in the middle, it is NEVER on one side.

And I got very much sick about many European countries that officially expressed they would stand behind the USA whatever they would decide appropriate. My first thought when I saw the pictures of the Towers falling was about the terrible feelings the people inside those towers must have had. I could relate. I also can perfectly understand how deep the sorrow must be to lose relatives or colleagues or friends like that. Much more than I can feel with Americans who have *not* lost relatives but are as much filled with hatred as Taliban terrorists (or so it seems to me).

We don't live in a perfect world, but hate causes hate causes hate. And in my opinion going to war against terrorism can only be wrong in respect to that.

And I'm going to change my signature to something that really reflects my feelings. The one you referred to I added because I got so mad about the other one.


----------



## MacPain (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *And Switzerland is soooooooooooo innocent. Please.
> You're like that cute little bunny in "The Holy Grail."
> *



about as innocent as every other country


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

> _by fryke_
> *The quoted text shows where we seem to differ: I think you're right in that 'the use of hate to deal with hopelessness' is one part of the disease. It'd be too simple to just put the finger on that and say 'that's it!' for me.*
> 
> _and_
> ...



I think that you may have missed the true nature of _hatred_, because it is never as simple as _"hate causes hate causes hate"_. Hatred must be fostered and grown for it to have any power at all. Momentary anger and dislike by people who are generally happy with their world is not a futile growing environment for hatred. The anger in the US is subsiding rather quickly and that is the primary evidence of your mistaken assumption.

Lets look at what it really takes to make the perfect environment for social hatred. Three elements must be in play:

(1) Adverse living conditions (to maintain unhappiness and hopelessness),
(2) A recipient of the collective hatred,
(3) A corrupt leadership to utilizes the energy of that hatred and to maintain the first two elements.

Fascism is this taken to an art form. And I would point to a perfect example in... (not Germany of WW II)... the movie _Starship Troopers_. This movie illustrates how easy a fascist state can be brought about, and how many people of today would be completely oblivious to it (as shown by the fact that many people whom I had asked questions of after they had seen the movie seemed to find nothing wrong with the _World Government_ of the film).

You may think I'm being argumentative here, but actually I'm _really_ trying to make sure that you see the problem for what it actually is (something which I personally don't believe that many of our collective western governments truly have a handle on themselves). We truly do see the world through the eyes of our own experiences, which is why a study of history is so important. It can help us frame situations into models of situations that have been played out before (hence the phrase: _those who do not learn from history are doom to repeat it_).

I can tell you the the leaders of these disenfranchised people are not going to just let us try and help, or clear our name, or do anything to weaken their hold. And I would point out that these leaders are not only at the very top of the social ladder, this type of control is utilized all the way down to the tribal and sect levels. Even if the larger government tries to change, the smaller structures of power are going to fight to keep the status quo.

A non-emotional equivalent would be our need for oil as an energy source. So much is dependent on oil (people who make money from it that is) that even when governments (that are not run by oil men) try to switch to alternatives that would work, others quickly rise up against any changes. If we can't get around the oil problem in the western world, how can we believe we can get any of these states that run on hatred to switch to something else. _(I know that sounded like a stretch, but if you think about it, you'll see how the two problems actually have similar structures)_



> *And I'm going to change my signature to something that really reflects my feelings. The one you referred to I added because I got so mad about the other one.*



I like your new one, very cool!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

a few points 

1) Swizzerland is not as neutral as you think.  During WWII, according to my history classes, hitler TOLD the swiss to shut their lights off cause the allies saw teh lights in swizzerland and could navigate and estimate targets in germany. The swiss complied.  IF you were soooo neutral, you would have done whatever the heck you pleased!  There are more examples for which I need to review my texts for.

2) Starship troopers, I loved that movie, seen it many times, have it on DVD.  Goverment, in quite frank terms, is a biatch.  All governments and politicians are biatches and political whores, only a few good people come by.  I can go into a loooooong talk about goverment but I wont.  I would hate a world government for the simple reason that larger organizations take a long time to maintain.  I would be better to keep smaller independent departments which talk to one another to resolve issues, and get together for projects ( a little CS metaphor )


3) It seems like the iMac is mocking us and giving us teh tongue  lol


Admiral


----------

